# Some news for you to have with breakfast



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

First up
Bear cubs? Yes, this *is* Spain. Bears in their _natural_ habitat in the north of Spain. 
Incredible, isn't it?










More here Brown bear cubs learn how to fight in Cantabria, Spain - Telegraph

And...
_Hacienda has announced it will be keeping a close eye on fiscal engineering from e-commerce firms trading on the Internet._
Spanish tax authorities are cracking down on tax offenders

Finally, a novel way of getting round the crisis
_A tiny Spanish village has voted to lease land for growing marijuana as a source of desperately needed revenue – a unique but legally questionable way of battling an economic crisis highlighted by staggering unemployment and a looming recession._
Rasquera Marijuana Growing: Spain Village Votes To Raise Funds With Crops


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's hope _los ositos_ don't stray into the marijuana field ...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And...
> _Hacienda has announced it will be keeping a close eye on fiscal engineering from e-commerce firms trading on the Internet._
> Spanish tax authorities are cracking down on tax offenders


Yes, I read that too, although I will say that the article doesn't go into much detail.

It's in line with what I've already said on these forums to people saying they will work online when they live in Spain.
There are already some measures in place to check up on internet workers.
Banks, for example, are asked to report large payments going into customers' accounts, or payments which together amount to more than a particular yearly figure (don't know the actual figure offhand, sorry).


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Living in Canada, one thing I'm looking forward to is walks in the country and not having to worry about bumping into Bears and Cougars!!

We've had Black Bears and a Grizzly walk through our yard (garden) and I noticed rather large paw prints in the the snow a few weeks back, later that night when over at my neighbours he mentioned that a large Cougar had been spotted in the area, as we are all on acreages that was the 'longest' 4 minute 'dash' back to my house that night! The next time I drove the car over the street to his house...

4am here, was wide awake ~ lets see if I can back to sleep.. night night all !!


----------

